# Pics



## nouvellechef (Feb 11, 2011)

What happened to the paperclip to upload pics??? Dont tell me....Its all diff now..


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 11, 2011)

still there on mine.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 11, 2011)

The paper clip is there on my screen just to the right of the smiley face. It isnt there on quick reply put it comes up after I click on Go Advanced


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 11, 2011)

What? Hmm. I still dont see it. Are you guys seeing those new boxes with pull down menus for fonts, sizes, colors, smiles and attachments? There def aint no paperclip on my screen... Next to what smiles? In the box on the right?


----------



## nova564t (Feb 11, 2011)

Fonts then sizes then colors then smiles then the infamous paper clip when you move the curser over the paperclip it says attachments, Are you going to manage attacments down below first? If your still having problems I will give you complete instuction on how I do it.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 11, 2011)

No paperclip for sure. Heres a try at posting pic. Going around it via manage attachments, but still wont post directly to page.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 11, 2011)

Hmm. Just tried in another thread. Worked here but not there. Crazy. Still no paperclip though.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 11, 2011)

I have what you see, but just after smilies, its another drop down box that says attachments, no paperclip. LOL. Weird.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 11, 2011)

Well you got it to work so it looks like your in buiness.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 11, 2011)

Nope. All my past pics in other threads using picassa are messed up. Sigh. Will log in another time and hope things are better. Double sigh....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 11, 2011)

that drop down bos should have "attach all" it will or should put pics in your post


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 11, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> that drop down bos should have "attach all" it will or should put pics in your post



Nope. Something def wrong. You guys know I have been here long enough to not post unless soemthing fishy is going on. Esp after about 2k pics  

Messaged Hick. Maybe he can help. No paper clip Icon. Just drop down attachment box. If you look at my SOW thread. It wont show my past pics either. Just a little picassa emblem.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 11, 2011)

Check this thread out. Thought it was something with Picassa. But it cant be completely cause its just not showing the correct screen on my end. Just drop down boxes. 

http://marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=660618#post660618


----------



## nova564t (Feb 11, 2011)

That sounds like a major malfunction. Good luck!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 11, 2011)

it must be on your end here is your pic I downladed it to my comp then up loaded it and had the         paper clip
View attachment IMG_0625.JPG


nouvellechef pic


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 11, 2011)

thats crazy! it must be a conspriacy against you.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 11, 2011)

You can see my pics in the thread Oz? Not just a picassa icon?


----------



## nova564t (Feb 11, 2011)

If I use your link I dont see photos but if I go to your post in general indoor growing last of the harvest they come right up!


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 11, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> If I use your link I dont see photos but if I go to your post in general indoor growing last of the harvest they come right up!



Really???? very weird. I am gonna re-start and check back in later. Something def wrong. Thanx


----------



## nova564t (Feb 11, 2011)

Are you logged in? I think you forgot to log in!! but your posts come up so you have to be logged in!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 11, 2011)

On the link you posted When I scroll to the top it does not have a name logged in. Check and see if you need to sign back in or maybe sign out then back in. I logged in on that page and was able to see the pics right then.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 11, 2011)

This could be a case against smoking weed!!!:roflr too much weed!!


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 11, 2011)

i don't think Stoner moments are cause for an intervention are they? if so im in trouble


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 11, 2011)

They had an Intervention for me and now the docs are back to toking three times a day


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok. After logging off and in. I can see the paperclip. So it was letting me bypass the sign in to post...? Thats why I didnt see the same format above where we typed. Literally drop down boxes in "go advanced" above this area instead of a paperclip, it just read attachments amd whem clicled it dropped down. I was still able to post pics, but coupd not view them, cause I was logged out. Hmmmm


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 11, 2011)

Good NC glad you figured it out I was at the end of my knowledge


----------

